# Buyer looking for reviews and advice



## Brilliant Colorworks (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Forum Friends,

I am looking into purchasing a new CNC router in the next 3-6 months. Just starting to look at brands and features. I operate a sign shop currently but will be using also for servicing other industries. I have inquired to brands such as Multi-Cam, AXYZ, Laguna and CLN. I am trying to keep budget under $75k. Likely need a 5x10 table with vacuum. Auto tool changer would be nice but not 100% necessary. I am interested in an oscillating knife with registration to perform print and cut feature. Materials I use but not limited to are: wood, aluminum, ACM, PVC, HDU, Polycarb, Acrylic. Looking to be a sponge for a while and soak up as much information as possible before I make a decision. Thanks in advance.

Scott


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Scott . I'm looking to buy one myself and am no expert but this is the company where I'm going to purchase mine after doing some research .
There's no vacuum bed option that I'm aware of so this may not be what your looking for , just thought I'd throw it out there 
CNCRouterParts

Seems like most of the cnc owners here are going with Probotix and are very happy with them .
May be to small for your application , although I believe they make a 4/8 version now .

Btw I used to love car audio fabrication . Was more of an SQ guy more than anything .
I have a bad case of permanent tinnitus in my right ear which isn't related to car audio , so my hobby went south 
The is probably nothing compared to what you do , but these are pods I made for my 84 GMC truck to hold MBquartz drivers


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Scott. I'm sure some of our CNC gurus will be along shortly. If you go up the page just a bit to the two file folder images on the left you'll shortcut to the CNC forum where there are lots of old posts where you may find answers about equipment and programming.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.  Scott
I believe if I was spending 75K I'd want a little hands-on demonstration from the manufacture or company selling the product ( serviceability warrantees )


----------



## Brilliant Colorworks (Dec 8, 2015)

Agreed. I sense a road trip to sunny places in my future...


----------



## Brilliant Colorworks (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies fellas. CableGuy, SQ all the way for me. Install looks great. I am scared myself of hearing loss. But great sounding music is soo addicting. Does anybody use auto-tool changers? Are they a waste of money?


----------



## Brilliant Colorworks (Dec 8, 2015)

My current element I am working on. Door pods for S-10


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

For $75000 you could come to Alaska, Get a few private lessons... or go fishing, than take a trip to Hawaii..... than go to a number of factories and still have more than you need to get a serious quality CNC with all the Bells and whistles.. 

I have a CNCRP4896 which is a kit for under $10k. and it produces a well and runs like a clock. but if you are using the vacuum table to help production set up time there are other options in your budget..


----------



## Frazil (Apr 21, 2015)

Another machine to put on your list to check out is the Cobra line from CAMaster. They are well built and well supported machines that fall into your budget. Automatic tool changers are essential in a high production situation and greatly appreciated in general.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Brilliant Colorworks said:


> My current element I am working on. Door pods for S-10


Impressive work Scott


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Scott.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Also there are the Shopbots that have ATC


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Brilliant Colorworks said:


> Hi Forum Friends,
> 
> I am looking into purchasing a new CNC router in the next 3-6 months. Just starting to look at brands and features. I operate a sign shop currently but will be using also for servicing other industries. I have inquired to brands such as Multi-Cam, AXYZ, Laguna and CLN. I am trying to keep budget under $75k. Likely need a 5x10 table with vacuum. Auto tool changer would be nice but not 100% necessary. I am interested in an oscillating knife with registration to perform print and cut feature. Materials I use but not limited to are: wood, aluminum, ACM, PVC, HDU, Polycarb, Acrylic. Looking to be a sponge for a while and soak up as much information as possible before I make a decision. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Scott


Hello Scott. Welcome to the forum. based on your description it sounds like you are looking for an industrial class machine. There are several to choose from and all have good reputations. A few that spring to mind in no particular order are: Camaster Cobra X3, Onsrud, Shopbot, Biesse, AXYZ, Thermwood and many more. 

Most of the machines other have mentioned are hobby level or light duty machine which cost less than $8K. While they are lighter duty they are also very nice. You have to decide if light weight will get the job done or if industrial strength is what you need/want. 

Let me know if you need any help.

Bill


----------



## Brilliant Colorworks (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Cable Guy and to all for the insight and info. Had a lengthy discussion with the owner of CLN. I like what they have to offer so far and the price is deserving. Will be connecting with AXYZ and MultiCam soon.


----------

